# new tractor info and suggestions



## RJFISCHER (Aug 23, 2007)

i am looking into getting a new garden tractor this fall or winter and would appreciate some advice. i own about two acres here in central ny and need it to mow and plow snow around my driveway. I need to keep on a budget and was considering a craftsman garden tractor as i understand they are manufactured by husqvarna. Are these fairly reliable? If i could i'd get a small Kubota, but that's out of my league. Also, is there a big difference in reliabilty between a hydrostatic transmission and a manual? My property is fairly hilly and wonder if that would make a difference as well. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum RJ! I moved your post to the Lawn and Garden Tractor forum to give it the best exposure. We have a number of Craftsman LT/GT owners/members who I am sure can give you some good advice.


----------



## Jazzman (Aug 7, 2021)

Live Oak said:


> Welcome to Tractor Forum RJ! I moved your post to the Lawn and Garden Tractor forum to give it the best exposure. We have a number of Craftsman LT/GT owners/members who I am sure can give you some good advice.


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------

